# Adoption interview



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm wondering if someone can help, my friend is going through the adoption process and I am one of her character references in a professional capacity (were both paediatric nurses) I have been informed that the social worker will come to my home to speak with me in order to gain an insight into my friends life, I really want to do my very best for her, can anyone give me an idea of what they might ask me 
Thanks in advance 

Nic
Xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Nic

Have you been asked to fill a written reference yet?
Our referees said that the interview was basically to go through what they had written about us. 
Questions were about why we wanted to adopt, what we were like with children, any concerns they had about our ability, any drug or drink problems, support they could give us, what age children we would be best with. 
But my professional referees were not interviewed but were asked what we were like with children, (even though I'm an engineer and my boss has never seen me around children  ), about our general character, how we cope with stress etc

Sounds like you are very fond of your friend and I'm sure that will come through on interview. 
Our referees said it was nice to speak to the social worker and it was all very friendly. They basically want to know that we won't hurt children, don't have any lifestyle issues that would be detrimental, and won't break down at the first sniff of stress. 


Hope this waffle helps  
Good luck with your pregnancy and good luck to your friend with her adoption. Exciting times ahead for you both. 
GG xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you so much GG, yes I am very fond of my friend and she's had a pretty tough time, as a lot of us have so it would be lovely to see her happy, I haven't been asked for a writer reference but have just been told it will be a face to face one, your post was really helpful though so thanks again 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

They asked ours about us as a couple and how our relationship works.  How we cope with stress together.  What are our strengths and weaknesses.  It's good to have a weakness you can make into a positive if that makes sense eg x is a worrier but y is really laid back and so together they find the right balance.  What kind of parents they thought we'd be.  What support / help they would offer us.  Any concerns they had - they said none.  Don't be afraid if you feel there's something you want to say and haven't had the opportunity to just say can I also add .................. . You'll be great ours were nervous but surprised that it was far more relaxed than they expected.  You're obviously a great friend to take the time to post.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ours was very much like DIva's and goofy's - very relaxed and very informal. our sw interviewed my boss and friends and asked slightly different questions but they were generally very similar - how you met, character, how did I  react under stress, how we are around children etc.

All of our references said it was actually quite a nice experience. All through our treatment they had felt there was nothing practical they could do to help but now they could. They also felt a little more involved. Our sw told them a lot about the process and how they should interact with us and our lo once they placed. All said they found this really helpful. 

Good luck xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks ladies that's really helpful, although she's doing it without a partner so I'm assuming they might ask about coping strategies etc 

Thanks again 
Nic
Xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

If she's a single adopter they ask more about support and probably how she'll ensure positive male as well female roll models.  Xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you

That's really helpful 

Nic
Xx


----------

